# Cpt code g0121



## helene73 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Everybody,

I was curious if anyone could tell me what Medicare pays for a colonoscopy including anesthesia/MD reimbursement/facility charge everything inclusive for a non high risk patient. Also if this is listed anywhere if you could point me in the right direction.  I am referring to CPT Code G0121.

Thanks,
Helene


----------



## mhcpc (Feb 12, 2010)

*Go121*

They sure do.


Here's a link that should help

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/transmittals/downloads/R1062CP.pdf

or

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/downloads/R1160CP.pdf

Michele


----------



## helene73 (Feb 12, 2010)

I was wondering if this fee off the ASC of about $325.01 included anesthesia does anyone work in a Gastro's office and see how Medicare pays for a colonoscopy including everything (anesthesia/MD/procedure).  I just need a ballpark figure an idea on how much they get reimbursed for everything.  I can't find anything else telling me how much they get paid.  If I go to a GI's office and have a colonoscopy not a high risk patient about how much would the office get paid?

Thanks,
Helene


----------



## scorrado (Feb 12, 2010)

Trailblazer pays just over $202.00. That is just the physician part though.  I am not sure about anesthesia or ASC.  Hope this helps a little!


----------



## helene73 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------

